# Random Numbers where Cruise Numbers Go



## BenB (Apr 17, 2019)

Sitting at a large intersection yesterday, I noticed that the number 18 continually popped up and then disappeared where the cruise control speed usually is. Has anyone seen this before? It usually only popped up when a car crossed in front of my new Model 3 (HW3). What does that number represent?


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

I believe it's the speed that TACC would set to if you engaged it. Maybe that was your previous setting, or it is something that TACC has calculated is the "correct" speed for this road.


----------



## BenB (Apr 17, 2019)

Interesting. That road has a 45 MPH speed limit, which the car accurately displays when I turn on to it. I've never set the TACC for 18, so I'm not sure where it got that number nor how it would calculate it. Thanks for the ideas....18 still seems really random to me and it's still confusing why it would flash and then disappear over and over.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

From page 67 of the manual, 18 mph is the lowest setting for TACC. Since the car does not display the speed limit there, it does not know the speed limit and you are not going above 18 mph so it would be set at the minimum is activated.


----------



## BenB (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks for the responses. The flashing on and off threw me for a loop, but maybe it was just flashing as it detected the vehicle passing in front of me.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

BenB said:


> Thanks for the responses. The flashing on and off threw me for a loop, but maybe it was just flashing as it detected the vehicle passing in front of me.


If your foot is on the brake, you cannot activate it so it will not display. When on hold, or driving, it will display as you can activate it then.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I've noticed this too, but I didn't find it surprising. TACC can't be activated unless you're either going at least 18 mph _or_ you're behind another car. So when you're stopped and there's no car in front of you, there's no option to start it, and thus no number. But whenever a car crosses in front, it thinks you're "behind" another car for a moment, and thus provides the option. I haven't quite grokked when it chooses the minimum speed and when it chooses the speed limit, though--but in the circumstance you describe, I usually see the 18.


----------

